# Job applicant...just roll your mouse across her knees.



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

http://humour25.free.fr/telechargement/ ... 1/vz01.swf


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

WARNING NOT WORK FRIENDLY :!:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> WARNING NOT WORK FRIENDLY :!:


EXACTLY - DEFINITELY NOT SAFE FOR WORK :evil:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

You'd have thought they'd have chosen a model who hadn't had recent cruciate ligament surgery wouldn't you?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

GoingTTooFast said:


> You'd have thought they'd have chosen a model who hadn't had recent cruciate ligament surgery wouldn't you?


Some big gash :?  ooops scar :? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

davidg said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > You'd have thought they'd have chosen a model who hadn't had recent cruciate ligament surgery wouldn't you?
> ...


And not a very tidy one at that  :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


It looks like a ripped out fireplace.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Isn't that known as a twat waffle? :lol:


----------

